# Here are the official Canon EOS R introduction videos



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

> Here are a bunch of videos about the EOS R and RF lens ecosystem. Full press release and specifications will be coming shortly.



Continue reading...


----------



## fullstop (Sep 5, 2018)

OK, it DOES have Eye-Detect AF. 
"Eye Detection AF by right tap"
And the Multifunction swipe doodad seems implemented well, too.


----------



## Uneternal (Sep 5, 2018)

Drool 
Like I said, its getting features from M50 like eye AF.
Another feature that beats Nikon Z.


----------



## Talys (Sep 5, 2018)

It has Eye AF (yay) -- but notably, It also has single point, and 5 point expanding and 9 point expanding, YAY!


----------



## bbb34 (Sep 5, 2018)

The video on operability is interesting.

The last striking argument for DSLR is the OVF. That (subjective) advantage will tip over when EVF become more useful than OVF. We'll see when that happens.


----------



## rhapsodist (Sep 5, 2018)

Eye-AF ONLY in AF-S


----------



## Karlbug (Sep 5, 2018)

What I've noticed on Canon website and specification PDFs:

Has focus peaking.
Has something called "focus guide", maybe shows focus distance in EVF?
_Edit: "Focus distance display: With RF lenses"_

28-70/2 and 50/1.2 have ring type USM
_Edit: They seem not to support full time manual._

24-105/4 has nano USM
Time coding for video
Av 1/8-stop increments for video. Never heard of this, is it standard function?
4K max ISO 12800
EVF can be set to standard, warm or cool tones. M5 does not have this.
Flash sync speed is nowhere specified, so probably not great.
Canon Log
_Edit: This video shows Focus guide, distance scale and other features._


----------



## Kit. (Sep 5, 2018)

angrykarl said:


> Has something called "focus guide", maybe shows focus distance in EVF?
> _Edit: "Focus distance display: With RF lenses"_


"Focus guide" is not focus distance display. It is a set of markers indicating to which direction to adjust the manual focus at the selected focus point and by how much.


----------



## Karlbug (Sep 5, 2018)

Kit. said:


> "Focus guide" is not focus distance display. It is a set of markers indicating to which direction to adjust the manual focus at the selected focus point and by how much.


Thanks for clarification. From the video it's clear that EOS R supports both functions.


----------

